# Cannondale SM600 1986 26"/24"



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

*UHPS!*














































*Cannondale SM600* 1986, green metallic
Ident# CC10692
size 20", 13.2 kg
Cro-Mo-fork Tange I crown

stem SunTour XC
Nitto riserbar
Tange Falcon steel headset
ODI Mushrooms Mountain Bike, grey
Selle Italia Turbo
seatpost SunTour XC, ø27,2mm
Breeze & Angell Hite Rite
crankset Sugino MP
chainrings Sugino Cycloid
pedals SunTour XC II beartraps
SunTour XC Rollercams
brakelevers Dia Compe 280
hubs Sansin sealed bearings
rims Araya 7X *front 26" rear 24"*
Tioga Farmer John 26/24" x 1.95
Shimano MF-Z012 6-speed threaded freewheel
gearing SunTour XC friction (black/silver derailleurs)


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

There may be a 24" NOS farmer john on ebay
CDT


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Very fun NH 'east coast' bike; I miss mine.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I need a little time to myself please......


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi !
Beautifull bike ! Happy to see that you ride it. Not only a museum bike !
I've got the same bike, but with a grove innovationstem/bar and fork. (This year, I have riden the Roc D'Azur with it)
Your bike is quite NOS !
Do you have post pictures to "www.vintagecannondale.com" ?


----------



## mwc951 (Oct 5, 2005)

I've got one like that...


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's mine...










I recently picked up a super clean SM600 in the same shade of green. It has had a couple mods done to it but it still has the lovely yellow cables...


----------



## miksibis (Jul 12, 2005)

i've got that same pink cannondale waiting to be reborn. every now and again i look for some rollercams (the old one's died and disappeared years ago).
mike


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Note how the rear Roller Cam brake on the Green Cannondale bolted on with a Nut and not a bolt! My 1984 Fat Chance had those same brakes and mounts with threads on them so they had to be secured via a nut and not a bolt...That is OLD SCHOOL!


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

my 1986 SM700 and my 1988 sm 600 (the last cannondale with 24" wheel)









my SM600 before the Roc d'Azur


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo bushido.... very nice pics! all of them.


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

*French Federation*



24pouces said:


> Hi !
> Beautifull bike ! Happy to see that you ride it. Not only a museum bike !
> I've got the same bike, but with a grove innovationstem/bar and fork. (This year, I have riden the Roc D'Azur with it)
> Your bike is quite NOS !
> Do you have post pictures to "www.vintagecannondale.com" ?


I know your bike. It matches very nice the sun flowers in the background.
I hope one day i can make it to the Roc. But I would bring a different bike because the SM600 is slightly too small for me.
By the way it's far off NOS condition :nono: . some girls look nicer on fotografs than in reality 

Salutations :thumbsup:


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

badbushido said:


> By the way it's far off NOS condition :nono: . some girls look nicer on fotografs than in reality


A young girl seems older on a photography 

It's very hard to find such an old NOS bike. On other hand, if your C'dale was more NOS, perhaps, you woudn't ride it, like you show it on your pictures!  
For me, a bike has to be riden !

Where did you find your tires ? First flight?
I find your saddle funny, but, In 1986, I think it was the first time that an american (Greg Lemond) won the Tour de France, behind Bernard Hinault ! Is it a joke ? :thumbsup:


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

here is my 87 sm800 in pink.... and i love this bike!










has a different crank, saddle and r.derailer now....

more 26/24's!! more!!!!


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

Badbushido....You sir have mad skill on that camera. Sweet sweet pictures of your ride.


----------

